# How much for rat vet check up?



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

I just got 2 female ratties and I was wondering how much it would be to take one of them to the vet in Ohio. One was sick and recently finished her medication. I just want them to be healthy;D


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Could be $30, could be $130. It all depends on the vet.

Grab a piece of paper and the phone book and then just start calling down the list and asking for prices.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The world of vets when it comes to rats is vast. Some won't see rats, other's will see rats but have limited resources for treating them, some actually charge extra for rats because they are exotics. When you shop around try to find the best price and facility as well as emergency hours etc. Some won't treat rats simply because they know many rat owners won't spend the kind of money they charge. 

Way back when we had a dog spayed for $25.00 by a rural vet that treated farm animals. He did the occaisional dog just to stay in practice. (Now his practice is mostly domestic animals.) The actual dog vet wanted over $200.00. But despite the savings, vets that do rats actually have special tiny instruments and disposables just for small animals that dog and cat vets don't. I get certain rat meds from a vet that doesn't officially treat rats, it's actually better because he doesn't charge for the visit.

It is unfortunate, but vets are going the way of human doctors, they are forgetting that free enterprise works best when people can actually afford the product or service.


----------



## LadyCat (Jul 8, 2012)

It depends on the vet really but the one near me charges based on the vet that sees them (some are really big experts while others are basic) as well as if it's after hours/emergency, ill exam or brief checkup/exam.

My ill exam for my rattie was 133 with medication included and tax, my visit recently was 34$ because it was a brief exam.


----------

